# Journal of horse ownership. Pics added =]



## Horses? I say yes! (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been riding for a very long time, 7 maybe 8 years? I have been dreaming of owning a horse, as all horse lover do. It's been my dream ever since I can remember. So my parents decided to bribe me, to go on a trip with them, and they bribed me with a horse. It would have killed me to say no, so I said yes. Now I have to go on a plane, but I get a horse. I'm super pumped that my dream is going to come true. 

I was able to choose between two, 17hh geldings. I'm 5'6 so they're pretty big. I had ridden one before, Rusty. He is a red roan Appaloosa, and 11 years old. He is a pretty bombproof horse. He has his days, but really, what horse doesn't? The other was Tommy a Bay Appaloosa. I had never ridden him, or met him. He is 10 years old. I have a full lease/ownership for a full year, and then I may be able to actually buy him! They have a really, I mean really nice indoor arena, paddock and stalls! I do not have to pay board, but I have to work to "pay" it off. I have to ride which horse I choose a minimum of 3 days each week, but I will probably be over there everyday since it is a 1 min bike ride/walk to the place! I have absolutley no idea how this happened, because of where we live and related stuff, it would have been nearly impossible to own a horse. All I'm gonna say is it is a blessing from the Lord!

On my other topic I posted a few times so here;

*2/27/2012________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

Hey! So my sister chose Tommy. He is a beautiful light bay Appaloosa. Kinda like this color 







That isnt him, but his coloring is like that. Anyways he is light bay with typical rump spots. He has kind eyes, and is apparently a very gentle horse. He is 10 years old. Today I am going to brush him because they are dusty, and it's winter so the owners don't want their coats to be matted. I am scheduled to try riding him for the first time on Sunday. I'm not going to be allowed to go and just get him saddled up to ride for a while because the owners want to make sure I'm comfortable and confident on him first. She nearly chose Rusty, but he is the dominant one so he is kinda stubborn, and my sister is a very inexperienced rider, so we wanted a good beginner and higher level horse. Also they use hackmores, I'm not really familiar with those. So do you have any info on how to use them? I am going in about 30 minutes so I will try to get some photos. It is a very windy cold day, so the pictures wont be the best. Anyways we will see, I may be able to ride him, but probably not. You never know until you get there! I will try my best to get photos. 

xx Elizabeth

*2/27/2012________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

Okay so I got over there and spent time with them, brushing and talking to them. I went to lead Tommy back to his pen, and while I was standing there undoing his halter, their mule got spooked by one of their other horses, Flint, and he went running. Well I was right in his way and he nearly plowed me over. But I have very good ninja skills, so I jumped out of the way just in time. I still landed on my knees though. So I'm fine, just a little shaky. That is the closest run in I've ever had with a horse. Wow, those ninja skills do come in handy. LOL  Anyways it was a very good visit and I feel like I am creating a better relationship with Tommy. It's funny because if Tommy hadn't been in front of me than I would definitely have been run over. Thank you Tommy! I didn't ride today  but I will get to ride on Sunday. I promise I will have pictures then!

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I am going over there in about 2 hours. So I will hopefully get the pictures posted today sometime. I will hopefully keep this updated. Thanks for looking! Will post later =]


----------



## Horses? I say yes! (Mar 4, 2012)

Woot Woot! So I rode Tommy today. We started out at a walk so I could get comfortable. I walked most of the time, but about halfway through I trotted around the arena several times. Compared to my old lesson horse, Cowgirl, he has the smoothest trot ever. I nearly fell out of the saddle with Cowgirl, but with Tommy I felt completely safe. Actually it was fun, not horrifying or scary like with Cowgirl. His wife is going to teach me how to post. Oh and I do realize how off I was with the color... haha whoops. He's still pretty though!

Here are some pictures I got:





















Now just for fun, it's Rusty!






And here's a video. Please critique me, and yessss I know heels down. But seriously please critique it =]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2DLvPQXwb4&feature=youtu.be 

It was an amazing day, I now trust Tommy completely. He is a great horse and responds quickly to any cues I give him. I think I may be going to ride on Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely photos Horses!

Did you know that there's a BYH Journal forum on here just for this sort of thing?  Here's the link: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewforum.php?id=72  That way you can post as much as you want whenever you want, just like many of the other members do with theirs.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice! He is pretty! Congratulations! I know the joy that you are experiencing because, I too, am a teenager that wanted a horse all her life, and I just got one this past summer! They are great, and I can guarantee that you will have very memorable times with him!

Here is a couple of pics of my horses:

This is Yankee, my Standardbred Gelding. He is 15.3hh and about 1000#









And this is Moxie, my Standardbred X Appy Mare. She is 14.3hh and about 900#








LOL, I really like that last one, she is like "Am I in your way?" LOL


----------



## Horses? I say yes! (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow your horses are gorgeous!  That joy is just the best feeling ever, isn't it?


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks! LOL, Yes, they are SUCH a joy! This morning they were cantering around the pasture and bucking!


----------



## Horses? I say yes! (Mar 10, 2012)

Going over at about ten, so in around an hour and a half.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Mar 11, 2012)

Hope you had fun, and update us! How is everything going??


----------

